# How long does it take for ich to die in an empty aquarium?



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

I moved my fish one of 3 of my 55 gallons to a quarantine tank because they had ich. How long does it take for the ich to clear from the main tank? I have the temp at 92 degrees (without fish). Thanks! Any recommendations before I put them back in, like cleaning the filters, changing the media, etc?? Thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

At 77 degrees, their life cycle takes 3-6 days to complete. A tank at 77 degrees should be left without fish for 7 days to be rid of the infection. At 92 degrees, they are unable to reproduce, which should significantly shorten the length of time needed before they're dead. I'd still wait a week regardless.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

And make sure you treat all fish that were in the ick tank before returning them to the main tank. 
Robin


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It does seem unnecessary to treat the tank and the fish in different tanks. The fish could reinfect the tank when they go back in. If they were in the same tank, you could treat them with epsom salt and heat while still there. Otherwise perhaps I am missing something.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If medicating, it's cheaper to dose a smaller tank. Also note that it's aquarium salt that's used to treat ich and not epsom salt.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i would till treat the tank with no fish. the cysts can live a long time with in dry conditions, if you used a net and any equipment to catch the fish you need to sterilize that as well.

You could have cysts that could have clung to the rim of the tank from a splash. once the re-enter the tank they will multiply and attack the fish. All it takes is one cyst to get it started again. It also spreads very easily from tank to tank.

Better to treat and sterilize than to try to bring back sick fish.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

At 25 °C (77 °F), theronts only remain infective for 30 hours after excystment, but delayed emergence of some theronts requires that aquaria be left without fish for 7 days to be rid of the infection. All stages are also killed by drying.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

GTZ said:


> At 25 °C (77 °F), theronts only remain infective for 30 hours after excystment, but delayed emergence of some theronts requires that aquaria be left without fish for 7 days to be rid of the infection. All stages are also killed by drying.


I have to disagree with you on the drying comment. I found that to not be true. 2 different occasions i have had an ich outbreak after a piece of equipment has been dried out for long periods of time. 1st was a net i took from a buddy, it was in a storage bin and he said he had not used it in three months. Ich outbreak the next week at my place.

2nd time was a 125g i bought off criagslist. I did not set it up for 10 months. It sat in my house dry the entire time. I finally filled it with water and put fish in it. I lost 8 haps in the first week with out any signs of ich. The sp44 then started to die off and show white spots. i lost all the fish. I then ran the tank with bleach for 5 days, through the sump, filter, overflows, everything. set it up and ran it with some ditch fish. no problem then.

I talked to a parasitologist, happened to be my wife's professor at the time, and he stated that the cyst stage can with stand extreme temperatures and dry conditions. Much like artemia. Once they reach optimal environmental conditions they rupture and start a new cycle.

This is why i urge caution and recommend treatment or sterilization.


----------

